# No makeup!



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I went for a walk yesterday with no makeup on! I don't typically even go and get the mail without being completely showered and dress for fear of what someone might think of me!

I pulled my hair back put on my sweats and sneakers, turned on my inspirational tape and walked for an hour. I wasn't even afraid to smile at people or pass them on the same side of the street.

HUGE accomplishment for me! :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Good for you, christiem!! 
I usually feel so self-consious without make-up as well. I can go out to, say, the grocery store without it.....But recently my allergies have been _really _ bothering me and it's too difficult not to rub my eyes so the past two days I have been going to school without any make-up whatsoever. It's so weird. I'm in grade 11 and it's my first time going without make up since grade 7 or 8.

Funny though, I usually apply it so lightly (because I'm worried of it being _too _noticeble) to the point where I don't even think anyone notices or is aware of it. :stu


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Good for you, and about makeup, I doubt you even need it. Makeup isn't even good for your skin for the most part, so congratulations on that! I know how hard it can be to just 'let loose' and smile at people, so that is a really good triumph


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

:thanks to both of you!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats! :yay :clap


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Guys prefer girls who don't 'overdo' themselves anyway, despite what tv or other sources tell you


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats great!!! :banana


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

christiem said:


> I went for a walk yesterday with no makeup on! I don't typically even go and get the mail without being completely showered and dress for fear of what someone might think of me!
> 
> I pulled my hair back put on my sweats and sneakers, turned on my inspirational tape and walked for an hour. I wasn't even afraid to smile at people or pass them on the same side of the street.
> 
> HUGE accomplishment for me! :banana


Girls who are like totally naturally pretty without overdoign it are FAR more atractive than the ones who over do it, actually, IMO the ones who over do it arent attractive.


----------

